
IronRuby for the CLR (.doc 444kb) - bootload
http://www.wilcob.com/Wilco/IronRuby/IronRubyArticle.aspx
======
bootload
the article explains MS's dynamic language runtime a layer above the common
language runtime for dynamic langauges ~
<http://www.wilcob.com/Wilco/IronRuby/microsoft_ironruby.aspx>

